# Any idea the value of this Jotul 118?



## CoachB (Aug 17, 2013)

It's very rusty but no holes or any structural damage just rust.  Any clue what I should be willing to pay for it, and should I restore it?


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2013)

How are the interior left and right burn plates? What condition is the baffle in? If they are in good condition I would offer maybe $100? It will take a lot of manual labor to restore and the deep rust pits may not come out. Do they have the top cleanout port door?


----------



## CoachB (Aug 17, 2013)

If I can get it for under $50 would that be a good deal regardless?  I can then check all details.


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2013)

Well under 50 if the plates and baffle are shot or missing. They are pricey, but last a long time with proper burning. Though if you are handy with welding and steel you could fab up a substitute.

PS: Welcome to hearth.com


----------



## CoachB (Aug 17, 2013)

What am I looking for when you say interior burn plates, baffle, clean out port door?


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2013)

A fair chunk of change if all need to be replaced. The side port door that is missing may mean that they had it side vented. It's not really a clean out port. I just couldn't think of what to call it. Check to see if they have that part with a flue collar attached.



http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

When looking up replacement parst note that this is a Jotul 118, not a Jotul F118CB.


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2013)

This thread will show what the parts look like.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/jotul-118-burn-plates.66930/


----------

